# notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht



## p00nage (3. September 2009)

*notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

hi also ich such nun da ich im oktober des studieren anfang auch ma nen notebook weil ich einfach viel mitm pc schon daheim mach und denk dann auch während dem studium nutzen werde. ich weiß noch nicht ob ich meinen pc für die wohnung mit nehm oder daheim lass . 

so zum notebook selbst hab ich mir noch keine größeren gedanken gemacht aber denke da man maschinenbau auch mit cad und so zutun hat sollte schon etwas leistung vorhanden sein und das display sollte kleiner wie 17" sein  ich hoffe ich komm so zu etwas erfahrungswerte weil bin da noch völlig unerfahren deswegen auch kein preislimit da ich das einfach nicht eingrenzen kann ^^ .

natürlich sollten zwischendurch auch ma spiele möglich sein 

ps: weiß jmd ob man in regensburg dvbt bekommt? 

bzw sind so umts karten nützlich oder hat man überall w-lan ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*



p00nage schrieb:


> blubb


 naja, es sollte schon HALBwegs ne preisvorstellung da sein, und auch, welche spiele es denn sein sollen. 





> ps: weiß jmd ob man in regensburg dvbt bekommt?


 Überallfernsehen.de => aber genau schauen, welche sender das sind. manchmal sind es nur öffentl. rechtliche.




> bzw sind so umts karten nützlich oder hat man überall w-lan ?


 natürlich hat man nicht überall WLAN, das wär ja sonst schön... ^^ aber an einer uni/FH könnte es durchaus WLAN für die studenen haben. das erfärhst du beim dortigen rechenzentrum. 

und internet per UMTS is nicht ganz billig, bist du sicher, dass du dauernd und überall internet brauchst?


----------



## p00nage (3. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

naja spiele müssen net die neusten sein  vorallem net auf high oder sonst was ^^ spiel zz an spielen eig nur weng wow und so weil sonst keine zeit und lust wieder. aber sollten halt die cad sachen und so laufen  und wegen preis, kommt man da mit 1000€ hin oder sollte man dann mehr ausgeben ?


----------



## Icejester (3. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Wenn Du jetzt anfängst zu studieren, mußt Du Dir doch noch gar keine großen Sorgen über ein Notebook machen. Zu Anfang des Studiums wird niemand von Dir verlangen, daß Du komplett ausgerüstet bist und wahnwitzige Berechnungen auf Deinem privaten Computer ausführen kannst. Deswegen würde ich vorschlagen, Du wartest erstmal bis das alles begonnen hat, und in den Einführungsveranstaltungen oder Tutorien werden Du und Deine künftigen Kommilitonen sicher die Gelegenheit haben, auch zu diesem Thema Fragen zu stellen. Dozenten und Tutoren können und werden da sicherlich Empfehlungen aussprechen, was mindestens nötig ist und was vielleicht wünschenswert wäre.

Deswegen würde ich an Deiner Stelle erstmal meinen Rechner von zuhause mitnehmen und mich ganz klassisch mit Stift und Papier in die ersten Veranstaltungen setzen. Dann kann man immer noch weitersehen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

ja, ich würde da auch warten, denn du scheinst ja wirklich gar keine wirklich "greifbaren" kriterien zu haben.

entweder es stellt sich raus, dass du eh GAR KEN laptop "brauchst" außer um in den pausen vlt. die vorlesungen schonmal nachzuarbeiten und mal kurz ins internet zu gehen, oder man empfiehlt dir nen office-laptop, dessen graka dann doch zu schwach ist, oder eines mit ner tollen karte, und dann hätte doch eine viel schwächre gereicht, oder einen allrounder, dessen verarbeitung für deinen alltag dann doch nicht reicht, oder vlt. würde dir sogar ein 500€ notebook völlig reichen, und wenn das nach 3 jahren dann langsam auseinanderfällt, holst du halt ein neues für 500€ usw usw


----------



## p00nage (3. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

und was für nen book würde für alles reichen ? mich hats schon oft geärgert das ich nix mobiles hab ^^  kann dann auch teurer wie 1000 sein (muss aber nicht)


----------



## Bucklew (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Wenn du wirklich CAD nutzen willst, musst du wahrscheinlich nach nem Laptop mit den entsprechenden Profiprodukten gucken (Quadro - nicht NVS! - bzw. FireGL/FirePro). Für ernsthaftes Arbeiten werden die normalen Consumerkarten sonst viel zu schnell zu langsam. Ist  natürlich ne Preisfrage, vielleicht sind gebrauchte Geräte eine alternative?!


----------



## p00nage (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

also der laptop wird dann natürlich iwann nur nen 2. rechner weil wie du gesagt hast sind die "richtigen" da im angebot rar und somit sehr teuer  also sollte  im grund so ne eierlegendewollmilchsau sein ^^ halt ausreichende akkulaufzeit und dazu auch etwas leistung zu nem guten preis und da max 16" muss aber icht geht auch kleiner (denk ich)


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Also ich weiß ja nicht, was ihr euch so vorstellt. Aber wenn man 2,5kg immer dabei hat, werden die ECHT schwer.

Vergiss erstmal, mit dem Ding spielen zu wollen. Besorg dir einen kleinen 13er mit richtig Akkuleistung und ner guten Verarbeitung. Und zum CAD: AutoCAD läuft auch auf nem eeePC. Leistung brauchst du nur zum Laden der Datenbanken (wenn du z.B. mit mechanischen Bauteilen arbeitest) und zum rendern. Um die Ladezeiten zu kompensieren, kaufst du dir ne anständige Festplatte und rendern verlant dir direkt in der Uni eh niemand ab.

so far


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

also, fürs studium brauchst du auf KEINEN fall ein laptop, bei dem profi-CAD-anwendungen laufen. das wäre auch gar nicht zumutbar, dass studenten da quasi ne "workstation" haben MÜSSEN. auch angesichts der tatsache, dass vor 2 jahren selbst eine notebook mit ner rel. schlechten graka locker 1200€ kostete. ihr werdet wenn überhaupt dann nur mit älteren und/oder einfacheren programmen arbeiten, da bin ich sicher. 

wenn es unbedingt eine "quadro"-graka sein soll, dann gäb es da unter 1000€ nur eine quadro NVS 150m, hier Notebooks Toshiba Tecra S10-143  und hier Notebooks Toshiba Tecra M10-10D mit Vista Business und XP !  die is aber grad mal so stark wie eine 9200m, der "große" unterschied zu der 9200m ist an sich nur, dass die mit bestimmten office-anwendungen getestet wurde, so dass die da garantiert keine probleme macht - das sind in dem fall aber nur dinge wir word usw., nix mit CAD... 

ein NBook mit ner besseren quadro kriegst du erst ab 1500€


ansonsten hast du rein grafikmäßig für 1000€ und 15,4 zoll als optimum eine nvidia 240m oder AMD 4650, vlt. auch 4670. ich würde mich aber - FALLS ihr überhaupt im studium wirklich mit besonderer CAD-software arbeitet - erkundigen, ob AMD oder nvidia nen unterschied macht und ob vlt. ne bessere CPU sogar wichtiger is als die graka.

zB hier wäre die graka mehr als nur mittelmäßig, reicht aber für "eure" CAD-sachen vlt. trotzdem locker - verarbeitung is top, die CPU auch: Cardreader LENOVO THINKPAD R500 NP77KGE

hier wäre wiederum ne gute CPU und graka, aber dafür is die verarbeitung vlt. nicht so dolle: Cardreader MSI Megabook GX623-8647VHP

hier is quasi ein mittelding aus beidem: Cardreader Acer TravelMate 5730G-874G50N

oder auch das hier mit bis zu 5std akku: Notebooks Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Edira

akkulaufzeit steht immer weiter unten, aber je besser die karte, desto weniger isses idR


----------



## p00nage (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

"hier wäre wiederum ne gute CPU und graka, aber dafür is die verarbeitung vlt. nicht so dolle"

was wäre denn von der leistung her gleich nur mit guter verarbeitung ?

und sind matte oder glänzende bildschirme besser?


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*



p00nage schrieb:


> "hier wäre wiederum ne gute CPU und graka, aber dafür is die verarbeitung vlt. nicht so dolle"
> 
> was wäre denn von der leistung her gleich nur mit guter verarbeitung ?


 das gibt's nicht. es sind immer kompromisse. ein lenovo zu dem preis ist zb idR super verarbeitet und der service is top, dafür haben die ne schlechtere CPU, gara und HDD als andere hersteller zu dem preis. 

das samsung edira ist aber nur wenig schlechter als das MSI, und samsung ist nicht schlecht verarbeitet. 

und du darfst dir das bei MSI jetzt auch nicht so vorstellen, dass die tasten bei wenig druck schon durchbiegen und es überall knarzt und wackelt oder so. es gibt aber halt ein paar leute, die EINmal ein top-businessbook hatten, und dann is für die JEDES "billigere" notebook ein riesenabstieg, was das "gefühl" zB beim tippen angeht usw., und bei "billigen" notebooks könnern halt auch optische altererscheinungen ggf. schneller auftreten.

aber wenn du mit nem MSI pfleglich umgehst, wird es auch lange gut genug halten. und auch bei den top-firmen gibt es immer wieder mal vermurkste modelle... 




> und sind matte oder glänzende bildschirme besser?


 matt is besser, wenn du oft in sehr heller umgebung arbeitest, weil glänzend dann stark spiegeln kann. glänzend wiederum is kontrastreicher.


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Also matt oderglänzend ist auch so ein Glaubenskrieg. Ich bin der Meinung, dass du auf den matten irgendwann auch nix mehr siehst und da sind mir die hübscheren Farben in "normalen Räumen" wichtiger. Gibt allerdings auch Leute, die die matten Displays ganz ganz toll finden. Musst du selbst entscheiden.

Wie wärs mit nem Macbook Pro? Das kleine 13er kostet gut 1000€ und reicht allemal. CAD machste dann, wenn überhaupt, in der VM.

so far


----------



## p00nage (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

wie siehts denn so mit den mac´s bei spielen aus ? und können natürlich auch mehr als 100€ sein wenn sichs lohnt


----------



## Bucklew (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn es unbedingt eine "quadro"-graka sein soll, dann gäb es da unter 1000€ nur eine quadro NVS 150m


Eine Quado NVS beschleunigt kein CAD-Programm, sie verhält sich wie eine Geforce, die nur ein paar andere Vorteile hat (längere Verfügbarkeit, besserer Support etc.)


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Eine Quado NVS beschleunigt kein CAD-Programm, sie verhält sich wie eine Geforce, die nur ein paar andere Vorteile hat (längere Verfügbarkeit, besserer Support etc.)


 
ja, deswegen schrieb ich ja auch, dass diese NVS nur wie en 9200m is, aber halt "geprüft"


@mac: man kann da ja auch windows installieren, das sollte also gehen. aber bei 15,4 zoll wird es da nix mit nur 1100€, und die 13,3zöller haben eine deutlich schwächere karte als zB eine 4650


----------



## p00nage (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

also wenn mac dann schon nen 15,4zoll ? bzw wie ist das macbook air ? bzw man kann die notebook gragaks ja net einfach mit desktop grakas gleichsetzen wie kann man die dann einordnen weil bei notebook grakas hab ich keinen plan


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Bei Apple zahlst du für die Hardware im Verhältnis mehr als bei anderen Herstellern. Auch wegen MacOS. Wenn du sowieso Win installieren willst, wär das reine Geldverschwendung. Auch gibt Apple meistens nur 1 Jahr Garantie.


----------



## p00nage (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

naja aber von der verarbeitung sind sie net schlecht und ich denk wenn nen pc/notebook 1jahr läuft mit garantie reicht da danach sollte eh nix mehr garantiemäßiges passieren ^^ bzw sind nicht 2 jahre garantie pflicht in D?


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Ein Mac ist zum arbeiten. Wer darauf unbedingt spielen will, kann ja immer noch Windows installieren. Das 13er reicht zum arbeiten wirklich. Das 15er kann dann gleich noch etwas mehr.

so far


----------



## p00nage (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

und welchen mac würdet ihr dann nehmen wenn des geld erstma zweitrangg ist aber natürlich auch net sinnlos ausgegeben werden sollte für 5% mehr leistung ^^


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Also wenn Geld zweitrangig ist würd ich ein MB Air nehmen. Das ist zwar sauteuer, zocken ist damit überhaupt nicht drin, aber der Akku hält extrem lang, das Ding ist sehr leicht und das Display ist pervers geil. Soll sogar besser sein, als manche "normalen" Bildschirme.
Sonst tuts (finde ich) ein 13er Macbook Pro.

Glaub mir, wenn du das Ding jeden Tag mit dir rumtragen musst, dann wirst du dich freuen, dass du was kleines, leichtes hast!

so far


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

klar, das macbook 13,3 is gut, aber die graka is wie gesagt schwach. für CAD auf uni/FH-niveau wird's reichen, aber spielen...? musst dich halt entscheiden zwischen qualität und leistung und anderen kleinigkeiten wie akku, gewicht usw.

und so oder so stellen fast alle studenten fest, dass man eh kein notebook wirklich "braucht" an der uni, d.h. da wird selbst das gewichtproblem nebensächlich, denn ab und an mal 3kg "rumschleppen" is echt kein problem. man macht da ja keine 2 stunden-wanderungen...


----------



## Kadauz (4. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

MAcBook Air? Damit er zig von Adaptern mit sich rumtragen muss? Und den Akku nicht wechseln kann?


----------



## Icejester (5. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*



Herbboy schrieb:


> und so oder so stellen fast alle studenten fest, dass man eh kein notebook wirklich "braucht" an der uni, d.h. da wird selbst das gewichtproblem nebensächlich, denn ab und an mal 3kg "rumschleppen" is echt kein problem. man macht da ja keine 2 stunden-wanderungen...



Jupp. Der Nutzen hält sich stark in Grenzen. Die meisten nehmen meiner Erfahrung nach keins mit, weil's zu umständlich ist und man ja auch noch Bücher, Skripte etc. rumschleppen muß.

Das papierlose Studium ist genauso eine Illusion wie das papierlose Büro.


----------



## midnight (5. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Wenn dus dir leisten kannst, dann pack das Air ein. Spielen kann man damit nicht, aber wer will schon am Laptop spielen? Dafür gibts Desktops.
Und wenn ich hier schon höre, das Akku und Gewicht des Laptops NEBENSÄCHLICH sind. Ich bitte euch, was bitte ist wichtiger?
Und der nicht herausnehmbare Akku. Öhm, egal? Wer will schon den Akku rausnehmen und nen zweiten brauch ich bei x Stunden Akkulaufzeit auch nicht.

so far


----------



## rebel4life (5. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Ich würde dir ein ThinkPad wie das auf der ersten Seite empfehlen, du solltest umbedingt auf einen guten Support achten, manche Hersteller brauchen mal 8 Wochen für ne Reperatur und bei Lenovo hast du bei entsprechender Garantie am nächsten Arbeitstag ein neues Gerät. Da muss man immer abwägen, was für einen besser ist.

Ich würde eins aus der R/T400er Reihe oder eins aus der X Serie nehmen, vieleicht sogar ein gebrauchtes mit einer FireGL oder einer Quadro, da könntest du sogar noch spielen, was aber nicht sonderlich wichtig sein sollte.

In Regensburg solltest du leicht eine Lösung für das Internet finden, die Schwester eines Kumpel studiert dort auch und bekommt für wenige Euro dort im Wohnheim ne sehr schnelle Leitung, also meiner Meinung nach sollte das deine geringste Sorge sein.

Ein auswechselbarer Akku ist meiner Meinung nach besser als ein fest integrierter, denn dadurch kannst du den Akku auch mal auswechseln und musst das nicht gleich machen lassen, ein LithiumIonen/Polymer Akku verliert Kapazität bei häufigen Ladungen, bei einem auswechselbaren kauft man da einfach nen neuen Akku und kann den alten sogar noch als Zweitakku nehmen, bei einem integrierten hat man dann nur den neuen.


----------



## p00nage (5. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

also nochma durchgescahut wegen graka und mir gedanken gemacht und zum entschluss gekommen das wenigstens WOW und ältere spiele laufen sollten  was ist denn des besondere an ThinkPad ? hab davon vorher noch nie weiter was gehört


----------



## Kadauz (5. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*



midnight schrieb:


> Wenn dus dir leisten kannst, dann pack das Air ein. Spielen kann man damit nicht, aber wer will schon am Laptop spielen? Dafür gibts Desktops.
> Und wenn ich hier schon höre, das Akku und Gewicht des Laptops NEBENSÄCHLICH sind. Ich bitte euch, was bitte ist wichtiger?
> Und der nicht herausnehmbare Akku. Öhm, egal? Wer will schon den Akku rausnehmen und nen zweiten brauch ich bei x Stunden Akkulaufzeit auch nicht.
> 
> so far



Und was machst du in 2-4 Jahren? Dann kannst du den Akku in die Tonne treten und das Air gleich mit. Teurer Spaß, Apple freut sich.

Das Air ist ein Notebook, das NUR auf Größe und Gewicht getrimmt wurde,, um andere sehr wichtige Features zu wegzulassen. Das Air ist in meinen Augen nur ein halbes Notebook, eine Spielrei bei der man zu viel Kompromisse eingehen muss.


----------



## midnight (5. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Der Akku ist wechselbar, nur eben nicht von dir. Wenn du nach 2 - 4 Jahren (interessanter Zeitraum übrigens) noch Spaß an deinem Macbook hast, dann schickst du es ein und kriegst es mit neuem Akku wieder. Kostet natürlich. Aber bei den Preisen für die Akkus fällt der Einbau nicht wirklich auf.
Bei Dell zahle ich für den normalen, kleinen Akku über 100 Euro. Für den 9-Zellen-Akku sogar über 150€. Ich weiß nicht, ob es mir das Wert wäre. Da kauf ich mir lieber ein neues und hab gleich aktuelle Technologien drin. Im Ernst: Die Halbwertszeit dieser Produkte ist so dramatisch gesunken, da investiere ich nicht mehr in ein x Jahre altes Laptop.

so far


----------



## p00nage (5. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

jo also was wäre jetzt nen gues notebook wo auch ma wow drauf läuft ^^


----------



## riedochs (6. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Schau dir mal die Fujitsu Lifebook bzw Celsius Mobile Serien an. Sehr gute Geraete und die Serviceerweiterungen sind auch bezahlbar. Wenn du das Geraet fuers Studium brauchst wirst du nicht mehrere Wochen wegen Reparatur drauf verzichten wollen. Habe bei meinem Lifebook 50 Euro fuer 3 Jahre VorOrt innerhalb von 2 Werktagen gezahlt.


----------



## midnight (6. September 2009)

*AW: notebook  für studium maschinenbau gesucht*

Ih baa, Fujitsu. Wenns um Support geht würde ich zu Dell gehen, bin von deren Support begeistert. Kostet zwar etwas mehr, taugt aber auch.

Guck mal bei den XPS. Die sind hübsch.

so far


----------

